# EZ DCC controller and addressing help



## SNNRail (Aug 31, 2014)

I just got a HO Scale Bachmann DCC Western Maryland GP35a road number 3579 on eBay. I have not received the locomotive yet but wanted to ask about addressing.

I only have a Bachmann ez controller and the owner used to have a digitrax I believe. They said the engine is addressed to the road number 3579. My controller only has 1-9 and offers little in DCC programming. Is there a way to reset the engine or get it to work on my track using only what I have at my disposal?

I already asked if they could reprogram but they moved and sold their electronics already.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Maybe one of our DCC gurus can do it but it seems to
me that you will have to take the loco to a hobby shop, a club or
another DCC modeller who has Digitrax or NCE controllers
to reset it's address from the 4 digit to the single digit
numbers used by Bachmann. As you have mentioned,
there is no way to enter the existing 4 digit address on
the Bachmann controller. You need that to reset to default 3
which you can then change to whatever you want.

Don


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Instuctions are in the manual: http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/ez_content/EZ_Command_instructions.pdf


----------



## SNNRail (Aug 31, 2014)

RT_Coker said:


> Instuctions are in the manual: http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/ez_content/EZ_Command_instructions.pdf


Thank you! I can't wait until it arrives and I will try those procedures.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Bob

Thank you for finding that Bachmann instruction. I didn't see it in
their DVD instructions.

Very important for guys with 
Bachmann EZ systems who buy used DCC locos.

Don


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Don,
Bachmann support methodology is a ???. I find that it is more reliable to just web search there site.
Bob


----------



## SNNRail (Aug 31, 2014)

I received the engine and have tried with my EZ Command to reassign a new single digit address.

Again this is used and the owner had programmed to the 4 digit road number.

What I did was tried on two different tracks (one Bachmann ez track layout and one just a single section of test track). I placed the locomotive on the track by itself and went through the steps to reassign address. Nothing happens and the addressing doesn't activate the locomotive. I noticed with another DCC engine I have that when I place on track it power twitches just a split second, but this GP35 does not show any indication of power activating it.

I'm thinking at this point I got a non working locomotive, luckily it was cheap and now I get to use it as a guinea pig. This will be my first adventure into cracking open a locomotive shell and trying to diagnose why it isn't running.

I bet there is a guide somewhere on how to open it up and what to look for. I will search around but if anyone has advice please let me know.


----------



## SNNRail (Aug 31, 2014)

I contacted the seller again. They said they had a hard time resetting decoders with the EZ Command and they ended up getting the Digitrax system. I can't afford a new one yet so this engine might go on the shelf until I can get it on a better DCC system. 

The model railroad clubs and hobby shops all are on the opposite side of the county from me and with work/ baby I just don't have the time to get this to someone locally.

I may put an ad in Craigslist to see if any one locally to me can help out.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Seems like you've got a good idea there. Put an ad on Craigslist
Collectibles AND Toys and games, appealing for
advice on DCC address changes. Doesn't cost anything
and if you list where you are and ask for someone near,
you might hit pay dirt.

I wouldn't damage the loco just yet, in my opinion what your
seller said may be right. The manual posted by RTCoker seemed
clear and easy to follow but if it doesn't work for you, you gotta
go for the next best thing. Sometimes, tho, going back and
re-reading the manual can show you a step you did not
see before. It is true, when you the loco address
receives the signal from the programming controller
it will 'jerk' to acknowledge connection.

Don


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

SNNRail,
Your Bachmann GP35 may not have a Bachmann decoder. A lot of the DCC “standards” are actually recommended-practices. When I entered the hobby about 2 years ago, I decided to stay with one manufacturer for compatibility reasons. I found out the hard way that even a particular manufacturers products are not necessary compatible with each other.
Your best approach is as suggested, try to find some local DCC help and have them read the decoder’s CV’s and then reset it.
Bob


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I bought 3 used Bachmann DCC Onboard locomotives that have the factory dual mode decoders. I had the same experience using my E-Z Command. I borrowed a friend's NCE PowerCab controller, and set up a 5-piece programming track to use it. All three of the used engines were programmed to run only on DCC, to only use the four digit address, and the lights were set to use a different function button. The Quick Start instructions in the front of the PowerCab manual are brief and very clear. I was able to quickly change the settings back to factory default values with the multiple-choice prompts in the NCE set up, without having to know any specific Control Values or get technical. I was surprised that it was so easy, and the unit will identify the manufacturer and decoder when the locomotive is put on the track. Just find a friend and reset the decoder - to run on DC and DCC, to use the short address, (it will also respond to the long address with NCE and Digitrax controllers) and use the standard DCC speed setting and function key prompts. It was actually very easily for a beginner with no programming experience. All run great with E-Z Command now.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*DCC with sound, stationary decoder&speaker*

I would like to get some more information/opinions please. Is there, or is it possible to emulate the sounds of a passing freight train, where, you have the wheel /brake noises and the squeaking with the clunkity clunk of rail and wheels produced by a train going roughly lets say 30-40 miles per hour.So I think there would be a stationary speaker used for this? 
Do I have to make my own audio tape?Thank you in advance.tr1


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

oops no post intended

Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

tr1 said:


> I would like to get some more information/opinions please. Is there, or is it possible to emulate the sounds of a passing freight train, where, you have the wheel /brake noises and the squeaking with the clunkity clunk of rail and wheels produced by a train going roughly lets say 30-40 miles per hour.So I think there would be a stationary speaker used for this?
> Do I have to make my own audio tape?Thank you in advance.tr1



I found this that might answer some of your stationary sound questions.

http://www.building-your-model-railroad.com/sound-effects.html

Don


----------



## kcjones (Sep 12, 2014)

If you can borrow or use an nce system, it has a built in factory reset option. I believe you hit prog and then 7.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Or, send it to Bachmann.


----------

